# Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten



## Micky Finn (22. November 2004)

Bisher kamen beim Multirollenfischen eigentlich immer längere Ruten (2,70-3.00 Meter) zum Einsatz. 
Dies änderte sich im Frühjahr, nachdem ich zum Vertikalfischen meinen "Zahnstocher" in Form einer Henk Simonz Titan Baitcaster 1,90 Meter/10-40 Gramm in die Hände bekam. ( #h  PetriHelix und Mac Gill) Bestückt mit einer Calcutta 251 und 12er Fireline ein Traum.

Mittlerweile verwende ich praktisch ausschließlich nur noch diese Kombo - auch zum normalen Spinnfischen. Ich habe richtig Geschmack an dieser Art Fischerei bekommen und erstaunlicherweise wirft man mit der kurzen Einhandrute kaum kürzer wie mit einer langen 3-Meter Ausführung, dafür aber präziser und bequemer.

Die Rute ist sehr stramm, beim Vertikalfischen von Vorteil - beim normalen Spinnfischen auf Barsche geht das Drillgefühl dann aber doch etwas verloren.

Ich bin deshalb auf der Suche nach einer etwas weicheren Rute. 
Ebenfalls wieder ca. 6 Fuß länge, Trigger oder Revolvergriff, Hauptköder Wobbler um die 10 Gramm.

Ich hoffe mal auf einige Baitcaster beteiligen sich an dem Thread und schreiben ein paar zeilen über ihre Kombos. Ich stelle dann alles auf der ersten Seite in Form einer Übersicht zusammen.

PS 
Hat schon jemand die neuen Illex-Ruten gesehen?
Kennt jemand eine Quelle für GLoomis-Baitcaster-Ruten?
Hab am WE die Caltutta 201 DC gesehen - ein tolles Maschinchen....

Grüße

Andreas

---------------------------------------------------------

*Hier mal eine Zusammenstellung der Quellen nachfolgender Postings.
Einhand-Baitcasterrute, Länge 1,80 bis 2,00 zum Werfen leichterer Gewichte, auf dem deutschen Markt lieferbar:*

*Hersteller: * Quantum
*Rutentypen:*
Crypton Bass Tour Edition 
Die Ruten sollen voraussichtlich ab der 50. Kalenderwoche lieferbar sein.
Bass Special 180 1/4-3/4 oz - 1teilig - 180cm - WG 7-21 gr.
Bass Special 190 1/8-1/2 oz - 1teilig - 190cm - WG 3,5-14 gr.
Bass Special 210 1/4-1/2 oz - 1teilig - 210cm - WG 7-14 gr.
Bass Special 195 1/4-2 oz - 1teilig - 195cm - 7-57gr. WG
Bass Special 210 1/4-2 oz - 1teilig - 210cm - 7-57gr. WG
*Link:[/Bhttp://www.hwb-fishingtacklesshop.de/

Hersteller:  Shimano
Rutentypen:
ANTARES CASTING 6'0'' MEDIUM 183 cm 183 cm 118 g 1 7-21 
ANTARES CASTING 6'6'' MEDIUM 200 cm 200 cm 125 g 1 7-21 
ANTARES CASTING 7'0'' MEDIUM HEAVY 210 cm 210 cm 135 g 1 7-21
Shimano Nexave AX Casting Spezial Bass: 1,80m / 1,95m / 2,10m - alle 1teilig - alle 7-21gr. WG
Shimano Beastmaster Casting: 180cm / 200cm / 210cm - alle 2teilig - 140gr. / 90gr. / 20-70gr. WG
Gehören eher in der Jerk-Bereich.
Shimano Exage STC Spezial Bass: 198cm - 4teilig - 15-30gr. WG
Kay hat die Rute in der Hand gehabt, hier sein Kommentar:
Die Exage STC Spezial Bass hatte ich heute in der Hand: Meines Erachtens für 15-30gr. WG ein bischen zu steif. Ansonsten fein verarbeitetes Rütchen für die Hosentasche. Die Aktion ist für eine 4teilige erstaunlich gut. Zapfenverbindung, inkl. Transportrohr, Transportlänge 55cm. 
Link: http://www.sav-angeln.de/

Hersteller:  Illex
Rutentypen:
Ashura 190L 190 cm 1teilig - WG 5-25 gr 
Ashura 210ML 210 cm 1teilig WG 7-28 gr 
Link:  http://www.angler-oase.de

Hersteller:  GLoomis
Rutentypen:
GLX Travel  6'6" - 195 cm - 2teilig - WG 7-24 Gr.
Link:  http://www.outdoorfishing.de

Hersteller:  DAM
Rutentypen:
Effzet Spin T36 2,60 cm - 3teilig - WG 18-36 Gr.
Link:  http://www.dam.de/katalog/html/effzett_spin.htm*


----------



## Micky Finn (22. November 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

*Hier eine Übersicht einiger Kombis (Triggergriff und Multirolle), die einige Boardies im Einsatz haben*


*Micky Finn*

*Rute - Henk Simonz, Titan Baitcaster - Einteilig- 1,90 Meter - WG 10-40 Gr.
Rolle - Calcutta 251 - 12er Fireline*
Kommentar:
Knackige harte Rute, leicht wie eine Feder, man spürt jede Vibration des Köders, jedes Steinchen am Grund - leider etwas unsensibel im Drill. Bei der Calcutta verfängt sich manchmal die ablaufende Schnur beim Wurf in der Schnurführung, kommt bei Abu durch den Bügel nicht vor.

*Rute - ABU 5162-180 Travel Pack - 2teilig - 1,80 Meter - WG 10-30 Gr.
Rolle - ABU 5500 CS Mag Elite- 12er Fireline*
Kommentar:
auch leichtere Wobbler um die 10 Gramm lassen sich gut werfen. Die Rute hat keinen normelen Trigger-Griff sondern einen ziemlich schweren Revolvergriff aus Kuststoff. Liegt gut in der Hand ist aber um klassen schwerer wie die Simonz. Eigentlich ganz ok aber ziemlich billig verarbeitet.
Habe die Rute mal bei Moritz in HH Kaltenkirchen für 20 EUR mitgenommen und die soll nun ersetzt werden.

*Rute - ABU Goldmax Altantic 2100C-3M - 2teilig - 3,00 Meter - WG bis 60 Gr.
Rolle - ABU 5500 C3 Ultracast 2-Speed - 12er Fireline
Rolle - ABU 6500 C3 Ultracast 2-Speed  - 30er Mono*
Kommentar:
Ist meine älteste Rute, IM-6 Kohlefaser damals Brandneu - wohl deshalb kein deut kopflastig und keine Spur wabbelig aber dennoch sensibel in der Aktion wirft akzeptabel ab 15 Gramm. Zum Spinnfischen wird die 5500er aufgeschnallt, zum Schleppen die 6500er. Das Teil wird auch zum Schhwimmerfischen mit Köderfisch verwendet und auch zum Karpfenfischen mißbraucht. Das schöne ist die Knarre, einfach in Leerlauf, in den Angelstuhl geklemmt und ein Frolic an die Selbsthakenmontage, der Fisch meldet sich dann schon.
Die Rollen haben zwei Gänge, die aber kein Mensch braucht  |uhoh: 

*Rute - Cormoran Black Star CM - 2teilig - 3,00 Meter - WG 10-40 Gr.
Rute - Cormoran Black Star CM - 2teilig - 3.00 Meter - WG 40-100 Gr.
Rolle - ABU 5500 C3 CT Mag Elite - 30er Mono
Rolle - ABU 6500 C3 CT Elite - 17er Fireline*
Kommentar:
Beide Ruten habe ich bei einem Ausverkauf für einen Schleuderpreis (je 59 DM) entdeckt und hab erst später (im Vergleich
mit meiner Sportex) realisiert welche Schätzchen ich da habe. Sehen mit der kupferfarbenen Zierwicklung etwas merkwürdig
aus. Beide Ruten haben einen leichten Blank mit kreuzweise eingearbeiteten Coramidfasern. 

*Rute - Sportex Kev Spin DL Trigger- 2teilig - 3,00 Meter - WG 35 Gr.*Kommentar:
Diese Rute führe ich am Schluß auf, weil sie für mich auch das Schlußlicht in meinem Arsenal bildet. Unsauber verarbeitet (Rotznasen an den Wicklungen), Kopflastig (hat die dickste Rutenspitze, sogar dicker als die 100 Gramm Black-Star) und fühlt sich im Vergleich mit den anderen Ruten schon fast schwammig an. Die Rute fristet mittlerweile ihr Dasein als Autorute. Die Rute wurde 2002 gekauft und kann mit den anderen wesentlich älteren Ruten nicht mithalten. 

------------------------------------------------------

*Steffen60431*

*Rute - Moritz Millenium Trigger 2-teilig - 2,10m - WG 3-12 Gr. 
Rolle - Kapselrolle Abumatic 275 - 0,18er Monofil*
Kommentar:
Kein Revolvergriff, sehr parabolisch die Aktion
Ansonsten ein feines gut verarbeitetes Rütchen, mit Fliegenrutenähnlicher Aktion welches ich für 24 € bei ebay geschossen hab, möchte sie nicht mehr missen. Zum Wobblern eignet sich die sehr weiche Aktion hervorragend, selbst den Kleinsten Wobbler spürt man in der Rutenspitze "zappeln"
bei Kapselrollen gehe ich ungern auf unter 0,18er, weil die Schnurverlegung meist doch zu wünschen übrig läßt und die Schnur sich verkelmmt, bis 0,18mm ist alles ok getestet!
-------------------------------------------------------

*Regentaucher

Rute - Berkley Skeletor SES 90ML 2 teilig - 2,70mtr - WG 7 - 28gr
Rolle - ABU ?? 5001 - 10er Firelin*
Kommentar:
Die Skeletor ist zwar etwas weicher in der Spitzenaktion, hat aber den Vorteil das man den Finger ob Multi oder Stationär jederzeit am Blank hat. Auf der Abu habe ich eine 10er Fireline, reicht vollkommen was die Tragkraft betrifft.

Rute - Abu Conolon Pro Casting 2-teilig - 2,70mtr - WG 35gr+
Rolle - Abu Multi 5001 + 12 fireline[/B]
Kommentar:
klasse Rute mit der sich auch 50 - 60 gramm Köder noch mühelos werden lassen. Design + Verarbeitung= Top

-------------------------------------------------------

*Kay

Rute -Quantum Hypercast Jerk 1-teilig - 1,80 m - WG 50-120 Gr.
Rolle - Shimano Calcutta 251 - 20er Corastrong Geflochtene*
Kommentar:
Die Quantum kommt mit jedem Jerk und Grosswobbler hervorragend klar und man spürt trotz der Steifheit noch sehr genau, was am anderen Ende abgeht.

*Rute -Sportex Kev Trigger de Lux, 2-teilig - 3,00 m - WG 35 Gr.
Rolle - Shimano Curado 201 - 12er Hemmingway Geflochtene*
Kommentar:
Die Kev-Trigger kommt mit Gewichten ab 14gr. gut klar, hat mehr Spitzenaktion als die Turbo-Trigger (vollparabolisch), ist leichter und für die Gewichtsklasse überraschend sensibel. 

*Rute -Sportex Turbo Trigger 2-teilig - 3,00 m - WG 15-55 Gr.Rolle - Shimano Curado 201 - Schnur?*
Kommentar:
Die Turbo-Trigger ist ein echtes Arbeitstier, auch zum Ansitzen für Zander und Hecht geeignet und ich habe sie auch schon als Downrigger-Rute eingesetzt. 

*Zusätzliche Rollen/verwendete Schnüre:*
Abu 4601 und 6500
Als Geflochtene kommen die Cormoran Corastrong und Hemingway Dyneema, beide nicht rundgeflochten, zum Einsatz. Sie liegen besser auf der Spule als die "Runden". Seit ich die beiden Shimano-Rollen besitze, muss ich gestehen, das die Abu-Rollen bei mir nur noch zweite Wahl sind. Der Lauf der Shimanos ist einfach besser. Das "Verfangen" bei der Calcutta kann ich bis jetzt nicht bestätigen, probier es mal mit einer nicht rundgeflochtenen Schnur. 
-------------------------------------------------------

*Mac Gill

Rute - Henk Simonz, Titan Baitcaster - Einteilig- 1,90 Meter - WG 10-40 Gr.
Rolle - ABU-ProMax3600 Schnur?*
Kommentar:
*Rute - Sportex Turbo Trigger - 2-teilig- 3,20 Meter - WG ?? Gr.
Rolle - ABU 4600C4  Schnur?*
Kommentar:
-------------------------------------------------------

*Schroe

Rute - ABU "Conolon", 270 cm, 15-40 gr.*
Kommentar:
Die ABU hat einen wirklich guten, wenn auch häßlich lackierten Multiblank (semiparabol), das Griffteil ist recht wulstig, der Kork billig. Werfen lässt sie sich eigentlich sehr gut.
Habe mich in die Rute nie richtig "verliebt", obwohl sie einen recht guten Job macht.

*Rute - ABU "Black Max", 335 cm, bis 60gr.*
Kommentar:
Ein ziemlich unhandlicher "Prügel", mit überraschend weichem, wenn auch dicken Blank. Sie ist nahezu vollparabolisch, was auf dieser Länge beeindruckend aussieht. Von einer gefühlvollen Köderführung kann man sich mit ihr verabschieden. Beim "Freihandschleppen" in Norwegen hat sie aber richtig Spaß gemacht. Hier, in heimischen Gefilden kommt sie bei mir nicht mehr zum Einsatz.

*Rute - Rozemeijer "Cast and Troll", 270 cm, 40-70 gr. *
Kommentar:
Rozemeijer "Cast and Troll", 270 cm, 40-70 gr. Die Rute ist leicht, hat für eine Multirute aber eine ziemlich ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion. Sie verlangt nach etwas Erfahrung beim Werfen und mit kleineren Ködern ist sie unterfordert. Ab 30 gr. wird es zufriedenstellend. Die Verarbeitung ist o.k., der Kork auch hier die absolute Schwachstelle. Würde sie auch nicht wieder kaufen.

*Rute - Sportex Turbo Trigger, 255 cm - WG 35 gr?.*
Kommentar:
Sportex Turbo Trigger, 255 cm, Wurfgewicht weiß ich leider nicht mehr (die Beschriftung ist abgegrabbelt). Meine sie war mit 35 gr. angegeben.
Sie ist immer noch mein heimlicher Liebling. Der Blank ist schlank und vollparabolisch. Sie macht einen recht "schwabbeligen" Eindruck, wirft dadurch aber Gewichte ab 7 gr. sehr gut. Bis 20 gr. ist ok, mit Gewichten jenseits der 20 gr. ist sie sprichwörtlich überladen. Die Wurfbeschleunigung versackt gnadenlos im Blank. Die Turbo Trigger ist handlich und relativ leicht.
Die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut.

*Rute - Sportex Kev Spin DL Trigger- 2teilig - 3,00 Meter - WG 35 Gr*
Kommentar:
Nun zu meinem jüngsten Erwerb,.......... die Sportex "Kev Trigger".
Die Rute habe ich jetzt eine Woche gefischt und will mich noch mit einem Urteil zurückhalten. Mein bisheriger Eindruck beschriebt aber eine Tendenz hin zu Mickys Charakterisierung. Die Verarbeitung meiner Kev ist allerdings ohne Tadel. 
Die Kev ist ein grundsolider Stecken mit Werten, wie sie vor 15 Jahren erwartet werden durften. Mit der Dynamik zeitgemäßer Ruten in dieser Preisklasse hat sie nichts gemein. Eben ein Oldtimer im Kevlar Kleid, der "Black Max" nicht unähnlich träge. 
Als Wobblerrute am Fließgewässer ist sie sicher gut zu gebrauchen. 
Was mich irritiert, die Kev Pike verhält sich grundverschieden. Wär ein klasse Multiblank.

Schließlich wären da noch die Quantum "Hypercast Jerk", die Ron Thompson "Monterra Jerk" und die Sportex "Power Jerk 90". Dazu ist im Jerkbaitforum ja schon geschrieben.

Anmerken möchte ich noch, es sind zwar keine ausgemachten Multiruten, eignen sich trotzdem hervorragend für den Einsatz mit diesen Rollen. Die Shimano "Diaflash Spinning EX". Der XT 100 Blank lädt sich hervorragend auf. Die "Antares" hat das gleiche Blankmaterial, denke, ich werde eine der "Antares" Caster mal antesten.  

*Verwendete Rollen:
- Shimano "Calcutta 251"
- Shimano "Curado 201 B"
- ABU 5501 C3
- ABU 6500 CT.*
Kommentar:
Bin hier wie Kay der Ansicht, die ABU´s können den Shimanos lange nicht das Wasser reichen. Die Mörrums habe ich noch nicht geworfen, vielleicht kommen die ja dran.
-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Locke (22. November 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

Moin Moin Micky Finn #h
Kann zwar nix dazu beitragen, finde das Thema aber sehr interessant.
Danke dafür #6

Gruss aus Hamburg
Locke


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

Moin Mickey #h

Ich habe eine Moritz Millenium Trigger 2,10m zweiteilig, sehr parabolisch die Aktion... Fische die allerdings mit einer Kapselrolle und nen Revolvergriff hat sie auch nicht...

Kapselrolle deswegen, weil Wurfgewicht 3 - 12 Gramm, das is' mut ner Multi kaum zu schaffen (jedenfalls nicht für mich ) und weil mein Forellen und Döbelbach hier sowas von zugewachsen ist, daß mit der Multi fast gar nix geht...

Ansonsten ein feines gut verarbeitetes Rütchen, mit Fliegenrutenähnlicher Aktion welches ich für 24 € bei ebay geschossen hab, möchte sie nicht mehr missen 

Zum Wobblern eignet sich die sehr weiche Aktion hervorragend, selbst den Kleinsten Wobbler spürt man in der Rutenspitze "zappeln" 


Achja, beim Multirollenfischen verwendet man normalerweise sowieso kürzere Ruten so zwische 1,6m und 2,4m 2,7m ist fast schon zu lang, da man ja meist einen Seitenwurf praktiziert und somit mehr Platz mit einer kürzeren Rute hat UND ganz wichtig: Der Wurfablauf ist ja gänzlich anders als mit der Stationärrolle, viel weicher, harmonischer und in keinster Weise ruckartig!
Die 3,0 bis 3,6m langen Triggerruten sind gut für Lachsflüsse, speziell wurden die früher beim Naturköderangeln auf Lachs genutzt, es gab da mal eine Serie von DAM, diese Lachsruten konnte man wunderbar zum "Lightpilken" benutzen, waren ordentliche Prügel


----------



## Micky Finn (22. November 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

Hallo Locke |wavey: ,
freut mich daß du mitliest..... Weihnachten steht ja vor der Tür..... Achtung!!!!!!!!!! Gefahr für die Geldbörse  :q 

Hallo Steffen,
danke für deine Beteiligung. Kannst du noch kurz schreiben welche Kapselrolle und welche Schnur du verwendest?

In meinem Arsenal befinden sich diverse Trigger-Ruten allerdings länger (2,70 bis 3 Metern) von Cormoran, ABU und Sportex mit Multirollen von ABU und Shimano. Ich hab jahrelang gern mit den Ruten gefischt, und tu es auch noch heute....... ist aber durch die Länge mehr ein "Gepeitsche", hab eben bisher nichts anderes gekannt. Hat nicht die Leichtigkeit und das Schlenzen aus dem Handgelenk wie es diese kurzen Ruten ermöglichen - was mich daran so begeistert.
Naja, die Amis können sich ja nicht alle irren......
Der Markt für die "normalen"Triggerruten ist hier ja schon relativ eng, aber auf dem "Zahnstochersektor" für Multis sieht´s hier in Old Germany ja ganz übel aus..... aber vielleicht stehen ja noch irgendwelche Schätzchen verstaubt bei einem Händler in der Ecke...... und wir finden Sie aufgrund dieses Threads.


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

Hi Mickey,
Also, ich habe mir als ich letztens auf fehmarn war und nen Ausflug nach Kopenhagen gemacht habe eine "Combo" mitgebracht, wie die Rute heißt, weiß ich nicht genau, muss ich bei gelegenheit mal schauen!

An Kapselrollen (stehend zu fischende!!!) fische ich seitdem eine Abumatic 275 mit 0,18er Monofil, habe auch noch eine Abumatic 1075 Synchro, ebenfalls mit 0,18er schnur, bei Kapselrollen gehe ich ungern auf unter 0,18er, weil die Schnurverlegung meist doch zu wünschen übrig läßt und die Schnur sich verkelmmt, bis 0,18mm ist alles ok getestet!
"Gejagt" wird damit wie gesagt Forelle, Barsch, Döbel in der Hauptsache...


----------



## Regentaucher (22. November 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

Hallo,

jep das Thema ist auch absolut Top. Interessante Zusammenstellung, Micky :g 

Du hast recht, der Markt auf diesem Sektor sieht wirklich düster aus. Da haben die Amis ganz klar die Nase vorn. Habe für mich auch noch nicht die richtige Rute gefunden, caste momentan mit einer Berkley Skeletor 2,10mtr und einer Abu 5001. Die Skeletor ist zwar etwas weicher in der Spitzenaktion, hat aber den Vorteil das man den Finger ob Multi oder Stationär jederzeit am Blank hat. Auf der Abu habe ich eine 10er Fireline, reicht vollkommen was die Tragkraft betrifft.

Die Illex Ruten sind übrigens Sahne-Teile - haben allerdings auch Ihren Preis...


----------



## Geraetefetischist (22. November 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

Huh, das wird schwer.
Berkley baut einige Ruten, die in die gewünschte Kategorie fallen, sind aber in D nur noch schwer erhältlich.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56731&item=7115295801&rd=1 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56731&item=7115295911&rd=1 

Bei Ultimate finden sich einige.
Shimano baut eine ganze Reihe.
Da ich die Henk Simonsz aber nicht kenne kann ich zum Rutenverhalten nicht allzuviel brauchbares sagen.

Vielleicht schaust Du mal bei www.raven.nl rein. Die haben eine brauchbare auswahl im Katalog.

Ansonsten kann ich eigentlich nur selberbauen empfehlen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Kay (22. November 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

Moin Moin zusammen #h 

@Micky: Schönes Thema. Nachdem ich schon länger mit Multis fische und immer mehr Spass daran fand, ist Mitte des Jahres auch die letzte Stationärrolle in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand gegangen worden. :q 

Gefischt wird zurzeit mit der Quantum Hypercast Jerk sowie Sportex Kev-Trigger und Turbo-Trigger in 3m mit Shimano Calcutta 251 und Curado 201 sowie Abu 4601 und 6500. 

Die Kev-Trigger kommt mit Gewichten ab 14gr. gut klar, hat mehr Spitzenaktion als die Turbo-Trigger (vollparabolisch), ist leichter und für die Gewichtsklasse überraschend sensibel. Die Quantum kommt mit jedem Jerk und Grosswobbler hervorragend klar und man spürt trotz der Steifheit noch sehr genau, was am anderen Ende abgeht. Die Turb-Trigger ist ein echtes Arbeitstier, auch zum Ansitzen für Zander und Hecht geeignet und ich habe sie auch schon als Downrigger-Rute eingesetzt. 

Als Geflochtene kommen die Cormoran Corastrong und Hemingway Dyneema, beide nicht rundgeflochten, zum Einsatz. Sie liegen besser auf der Spule als die "Runden". Seit ich die beiden Shimano-Rollen besitze, muss ich gestehen, das die Abu-Rollen bei mir nur noch zweite Wahl sind. Der Lauf der Shimanos ist einfach besser. Das "Verfangen" bei der Calcutta kann ich bis jetzt nicht bestätigen, probier es mal mit einer nicht rundgeflochtenen Schnur. 

Thema kurze leichtere neue Rute: Steht bei mir auch an. Quantum bringt für 2005 eine neue Serie Bass-Ruten auf den Markt für feineres Fischen. Der Vorgänger war eher steif. 

Schau mal hier: http://www.hwb-fishingtacklesshop.de/assets/s2dmain.html?http://www.hwb-fishingtacklesshop.de/

Unter "Wichtige Informationen" mit dem "New"-Button auf Quantum klicken und weiter durcharbeiten über "Spezialist" nach "Ruten". Dort gibt's die "Crypton Bass Tour Edition" in Triggerausführung als leichteste Version in 1,90m mit einem WG von 3,5-14gr. Die grinst mich mächtig an. :q Ansonsten liebäugel ich noch mit der Berkley Triggerrute "Series One Skeletor" in 2,70m mit WG 7-28gr. 

Gruss Kay


----------



## Micky Finn (23. November 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

Hallo Kay,

hab mir eben die "Bass Tour Edition" angesehen, scheint ja genau unser Zielgebiet zu sein  :q  und die Preise sind im direkten Vergleich mit GLoomis auch im schmerzfreien Bereich #6 . 
Mir hat es eher die BASS SPECIAL 180 1/4-3/4 OZ mit Wurfgewicht 7-21 Gramm angetan. Da ich auf Barsche überwiegend Wobbler (ca 10 Gramm) fische und das Ködergewicht in Relation zum Spulengewicht der verwendeten Multi steht, harmoniert diese Rute besser für meine Zwecke.

Kleinste Rolle ist bei mir die Calcutta 251. Obwohl die beiden ABU-Mag´s 5500 mehr Masse (breitere Spule) zu bewegen haben, werfen sie 
genauso weit. Die Rollen sind aber älter und haben noch das alte eckige Gehäuse und eine andere Spulenlagerung? Vielleicht kann Holger da was dazu sagen? Eine Freundin hatte mal eine normal C3, die lief deutlich schlechter.

Grund für das Schnur einhängen bei der Calcutta ist meine offene Fliehkraftbremse. Ich verlasse mich mittlerweile eher auf meinen Daumen, der fühlt wenn die Schnur auf der Rolle "locker" wird. "Pennt" man ein wenig legt sich ab und zu eine Schlaufe um die Schnurführung. Gibts bei den ABU´s durch den nach oben geführten Drahtbügel nicht. Aber wie gesagt, kommt mit schwereren Ködern oder mit eingestellter Fliehkraftbremse nicht vor.

 #h  Holger,
danke für die Links, die Ruten bei e-Bay sind mit 2,40 m etwas zu lang für mich.


----------



## Regentaucher (23. November 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

Micky: dein Briefkasten ist voll  

Zur Vervollständigung:

Berkley Skeletor SES 90ML 2,70mtr 2 teilig WG 7 - 28gr


----------



## PetriHelix (23. November 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

Hi,

Shimano soll auch entsprechende Ruten im Angebot haben, bisher habe ich aber noch keine gesehen/gefunden. Werde vielleicht in der nächsten Woche mal nach Venlo zu einem Händler fahren der sich mehr oder weniger aufs Vertikalfischen spezialisiert hat und mir die Ruten dort ansehen, da ich mir auch etwas neues kaufen möchte. Wenn ich was schönes sehe sage ich bescheid.


----------



## Mac Gill (23. November 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

Hi,
ich habe auch die Titanium Baitcaster zusammen mit einer ABU-ProMax3600

Weiterhin noch die Sportex Turbo Trigger in 3,2m, die ich je nach einsatz mit der ProMax3600 oder mit einer ABU 4600C4 nutze

Zu Weihnachten wir wohl noch die Millenium Baitcaster von PENN in 60-120Gr. unter dem Baum liegen...
(Diese Rute hat PetriHelix schon. Die habe ich beim letzten treffen in Meschendorf gesehen und ist eine tolle rute wenn es etwas grober wird--> Nord- und Ostsee)


----------



## Micky Finn (23. November 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

@Regentaucher
Danke für die Ergänzung, hab mittlerweile Platz im Postfach geschaffen
@PetriHelix
viel Spaß in Holland, nimm doch Mac Gill mit, dann biste unter Aufsicht falls die Hand Richtung Regel zuckt.... :q 
Bei Shimano gibts entsprechende Ruten, gerüchteweise ist GLoomis mit im Spiel. 
http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...ater_rods/compre_rods/compre_rod_casting.html 
etc. aber mal wieder nicht für den europäischen Raum....  :c 
@Mac Gill
hast du mir noch Angaben zum Wurfgewicht der Sportex und zu den Schnüren?


----------



## schroe (23. November 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

Hi,
ich habe bei SAV die Antares Casting in den Längen 183 - 210 cm, mit 17-21gr Wg. gefunden. Die könnten vielleicht in der Liga mitspielen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (23. November 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*



> Obwohl die beiden ABU-Mag´s 5500 mehr Masse (breitere Spule) zu bewegen haben, werfen sie
> genauso weit. Die Rollen sind aber älter und haben noch das alte eckige Gehäuse und eine andere Spulenlagerung? Vielleicht kann Holger da was dazu sagen? Eine Freundin hatte mal eine normal C3, die lief deutlich schlechter.



Stimmt so nicht, die Mag 5500 CS ist eigentlich jünger und hat Trotzdem wieder das Alte gehäuse (Keine Ahnung warum, viele Kunden haben wohl die Mechanische Bremse auf der anderen Seite verlangt.)
Die weitwurfrekorde sind aber alle mit anderen (mit der gewölbten Seitenplatte) aufgestellt worden.

Grund warum die Mag bei Dir trotzdem Besser wirft als die C3 ist das Lageröl. Die C3 haben serienmässig etwas Dickflüssigeres für längere Haltbarkeit, die Mags sind serienmässig mit sehr dünnem Rocketfuel Yellow Label gefüllt (Die Tube mit dem Roten Streifen) und sollten alle paar Monate nachgeölt werden bei regelmässigem Einsatz. Daher laufen die Mags (Und elites, Rockets, Sportsmags) leichter.

Also C3: Lager VORSICHTIG aus der Spule Nehmen, mit Feuerzeugbenzin reinigen, Trocknen und mit dem Entsprechenden Öl ölen. Dann sollten die auch rennen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Micky Finn (23. November 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

#h Hallo Schroe,

danke für den Tip. Hab bei dem Link folgende Modelle gefunden:
ANTARES CASTING 6'0'' MEDIUM 183 cm  183 cm  118 g  1 7-21 
ANTARES CASTING 6'6'' MEDIUM 200 cm  200 cm  125 g  1 7-21 
ANTARES CASTING 7'0'' MEDIUM HEAVY 210 cm  210 cm  135 g  1 7-21 

Bild gabs leider keines, Google hat dann aber eine spanische Seite mit
Abbildung ausgeworfen:
http://www.normark.es/productos/detalle/31

 |wavey: Hallo Holger,
bist eben ne sichere Bank wenn´s um technische Details geht  #6


----------



## Regentaucher (23. November 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

Holger: was für Öl verwendest du?


----------



## Kay (23. November 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

Moin zusammen
@Micky:Zur Vervollständigung

*Rute -Quantum Hypercast Jerk 1-teilig - 1,80 m - WG 50-120 Gr.*
*Rolle - Shimano Calcutta 251 - 20er Corastrong Geflochtene*


*Rute -Sportex Kev Trigger de Lux, 2-teilig - 3,00 m - WG 35 Gr.*
*Rolle - Shimano Curado 201 - 12er Hemmingway Geflochtene*

*Rute -Sportex Turbo Trigger 2-teilig - 3,00 m - WG 15-55 Gr.*




			
				Micky Finn schrieb:
			
		

> *Rute - Sportex Kev Spin DL Trigger- 2teilig - 3,00 Meter - WG 35 Gr.*Kommentar:
> Diese Rute führe ich am Schluß auf, weil sie im für mich auch das Schlußlicht in meinem Arsenal bildet. Unsauber verarbeitet (Rotznasen an den Wicklungen), Kopflastig (hat die dickste Rutenspitze, sogar dicker als die 100 Gramm Black-Star) und fühlt sich im Vergleich mit den anderen Ruten schon fast schwammig an. Die Rute fristet mittlerweile ihr Dasein als Autorute. Die Rute wurde 2002 gekauft und kann mit den anderen wesentlich älteren Ruten nicht mithalten.


@Micky zur Info: Da scheint sich seit 2002 aber etwas getan zu haben. Mein 2004er Modell ist sauberst verarbeitet, nicht schwammig, sensible Spitze mit straffem Rückrat. Das hörst sich ja ganz nach falschem Blank, Ausschussware oder Montagsrute an. 

Gruss Kay


----------



## schroe (23. November 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

Bei mir sind es,
eigentlich keine richtigen Baitcaster, dennoch meine Triggerruten:

ABU "Conolon", 270 cm, 15-40 gr.
Die ABU hat einen wirklich guten, wenn auch häßlich lackierten Multiblank (semiparabol), das Griffteil ist recht wulstig, der Kork billig. Werfen lässt sie sich eigentlich sehr gut.
Habe mich in die Rute nie richtig "verliebt", obwohl sie einen recht guten Job macht.

ABU "Black Max", 335 cm, bis 60gr.
Ein ziemlich unhandlicher "Prügel", mit überraschend weichem, wenn auch dicken Blank. Sie ist nahezu vollparabolisch, was auf dieser Länge beeindruckend aussieht. Von einer gefühlvollen Köderführung kann man sich mit ihr verabschieden. Beim "Freihandschleppen" in Norwegen hat sie aber richtig Spaß gemacht. Hier, in heimischen Gefilden kommt sie bei mir nicht mehr zum Einsatz.

Rozemeijer "Cast and Troll", 270 cm, 40-70 gr. Die Rute ist leicht, hat für eine Multirute aber eine ziemlich ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion. Sie verlangt nach etwas Erfahrung beim Werfen und mit kleineren Ködern ist sie unterfordert. Ab 30 gr. wird es zufriedenstellend. Die Verarbeitung ist o.k., der Kork auch hier die absolute Schwachstelle. Würde sie auch nicht wieder kaufen.

Sportex Turbo Trigger, 255 cm, Wurfgewicht weiß ich leider nicht mehr (die Beschriftung ist abgegrabbelt). Meine sie war mit 35 gr. angegeben.
Sie ist immer noch mein heimlicher Liebling. Der Blank ist schlank und vollparabolisch. Sie macht einen recht "schwabbeligen" Eindruck, wirft dadurch aber Gewichte ab 7 gr. sehr gut. Bis 20 gr. ist ok, mit Gewichten jenseits der 20 gr. ist sie sprichwörtlich überladen. Die Wurfbeschleunigung versackt gnadenlos im Blank. Die Turbo Trigger ist handlich und relativ leicht.
Die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut.

Nun zu meinem jüngsten Erwerb,.......... die Sportex "Kev Trigger".
Die Rute habe ich jetzt eine Woche gefischt und will mich noch mit einem Urteil zurückhalten. Mein bisheriger Eindruck beschriebt aber eine Tendenz hin zu Mickys Charakterisierung. Die Verarbeitung meiner Kev ist allerdings ohne Tadel. 
Die Kev ist ein grundsolider Stecken mit Werten, wie sie vor 15 Jahren erwartet werden durften. Mit der Dynamik zeitgemäßer Ruten in dieser Preisklasse hat sie nichts gemein. Eben ein Oldtimer im Kevlar Kleid, der "Black Max" nicht unähnlich träge. 
Als Wobblerrute am Fließgewässer ist sie sicher gut zu gebrauchen. 
Was mich irritiert, die Kev Pike verhält sich grundverschieden. Wär ein klasse Multiblank.

Schließlich wären da noch die Quantum "Hypercast Jerk", die Ron Thompson "Monterra Jerk" und die Sportex "Power Jerk 90". Dazu ist im Jerkbaitforum ja schon geschrieben.

Anmerken möchte ich noch, es sind zwar keine ausgemachten Multiruten, eignen sich trotzdem hervorragend für den Einsatz mit diesen Rollen. Die Shimano "Diaflash Spinning EX". Der XT 100 Blank lädt sich hervorragend auf. Die "Antares" hat das gleiche Blankmaterial, denke, ich werde eine der "Antares" Caster mal antesten. :q 

Fast vergessen, Rollen: Shimano "Calcutta 251", "Curado 201 B", ABU 5501 C3, ABU 6500 CT.
Bin hier wie Kay der Ansicht, die ABU´s können den Shimanos lange nicht das Wasser reichen. Die Mörrums habe ich noch nicht geworfen, vielleicht kommen die ja dran.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (24. November 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

@ Regentaucher 
Original TG's Rocket Fuel, Yellow Label, was auch bei den Angesprochenen Abus in der Tube mit dem Roten streifen drin sein soll. Zumindestens bei den Kleineren Rollen. Ab Penn 535 / Abu 7000 aber auch das Red Label. Das bremst stark überdrehende Spulen besser ab.

Gibts in UK in ziemlich vielen Tackleshops für wenige Pfund. Da hab ich mir einfach mal ein paar Flaschen mitgenommen  In D wird das leider schwer aufzutreiben sein.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Regentaucher (24. November 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

Jep, ist auch bei den Abu Multis drin!

Thx 4 Info


----------



## Micky Finn (25. November 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

Hallo Schroe,

danke für deine ausführliches Posting. Deine Zeilen zu Sportex sind interessant, dachte schon ich bin der einzige, der die Produkte etwas kritischer sieht.  |kopfkrat 

Die eingetrudelten Infos zu den kurzen Baitcasterruten hab ich mal ganz im ersten Posting des Threads zusammengefaßt....... wie befürchtet ist die Ausbeuter eher dürftig. Auf die Illex-Ruten bin ich mal gespannt. Daß es keine Quelle für GLoomis-Ruten gegen soll kann ich auch kaum glauben. Vielleicht kommt ja noch was.

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Jirko (25. November 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

moin andreas #h


> Daß es keine Quelle für GLoomis-Ruten gegen soll kann ich auch kaum glauben


...auf der page von gloomis steht bei dealers europa / germany folgendes:


> - Germany-Austria-Slovenia-Netherlands
> - Outdoor Fishing Worldwide
> - Zum Weissen Rain 2
> - 63571-Gelnhausen / Germany
> ...


...auf der page ist jedoch kein shop verlinkt. aber vielleicht hilft ne katalogbestellung weiter in der hoffnung, daß sie nicht nur fliegenpeitschen von gloomis vertickern #h


----------



## Micky Finn (25. November 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

Hallo Jirko,

danke für den Link. E-Mail an Robert Rainer ging schon raus. Aber es scheint tatsächlich so zu sein, daß es für diese kurzen leichten Ruten bei uns noch "noch" keinen Markt gibt.
Das fischen auf Barsche andere Raubfische damit ist ja eigentlich nix anderes wie Jerken im Lightformat - oder zumindest ähnelt sich die Köderführung, die ja erst durch die kurze Rutenlänge ermöglicht wird. Ich hoffe mal daß das Interesse ähnlich wie beim Jerkbaiten in Zukunft zunimmt und damit auch die Auswahl an Equipment.

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Micky Finn (26. November 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

Die Daten von  GLoomis sind nun auch da und die gesammelten Daten der kurzen Ruten sind am Ende des ersten Postings zusammengefaßt.
In eine bestimmte Richtung ziehts mich schon....

Nochmal danke an alle die mit ihren Postings zu der Übersicht beigetragen haben. Ist dann sozusagen meine AB-Rute.

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Kay (26. November 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

Moin

@Micky: Zur Ergänzung der Liste:

Bei den Quantum Crypton Bass Tour Edition fehlen noch Folgende:

Bass Special 195 1/4-2 oz - 1teilig - 195cm - 7-57gr. WG
Bass Special 210 1/4-2 oz - 1teilig - 210cm - 7-57gr. WG

Die Ruten sollen voraussichtlich ab der 50. Kalenderwoche lieferbar sein.

Shimano Nexave AX Casting Spezial Bass: 1,80m / 1,95m / 2,10m - alle 1teilig - alle 7-21gr. WG

Shimano Beastmaster Casting: 180cm / 200cm / 210cm - alle 2teilig - 140gr. / 90gr. / 20-70gr. WG
Gehören eher in der Jerk-Bereich.

Shimano Exage STC Spezial Bass: 198cm - 4teilig - 15-30gr. WG

Die Exage STC Spezial Bass hatte ich heute in der Hand: Meines Erachtens für 15-30gr. WG ein bischen zu steif. Ansonsten fein verarbeitetes Rütchen für die Hosentasche. Die Aktion ist für eine 4teilige erstaunlich gut. Zapfenverbindung, inkl. Transportrohr, Transportlänge 55cm.

Alle aufgeführten Ruten inkl. Triggergriff.

Gruss Kay


----------



## Micky Finn (26. November 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

Hallo Kay,

danke für die Ergänzungen. Hab´s eben eingearbeitet.

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. November 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*



> Germany-Austria-Slovenia-Netherlands
> - Outdoor Fishing Worldwide
> - Zum Weissen Rain 2
> - 63571-Gelnhausen / Germany
> - 496 06051-66038



Gelnhausen?
Da sitzt doch auch die Deutsche Berkley Vertretung "Pure Fishing"!!!
Ich fahr da bei Gelegenheit mal vorbei, is' ja bloß 20km wech von mir


----------



## Regentaucher (27. November 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

@Micky: noch eine Ergänzung seit gestern

Abu Conolon Pro Casting
Länge 2,40
Gewicht 217gr
Wurfgewicht 35gr +
Abu Multi 5001 + 12 fireline

Fazit: klasse Rute mit der sich auch 50 - 60 gramm Köder noch mühelos werden lassen. Design + Verarbeitung= Top


----------



## Micky Finn (29. November 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

Hallo Regentaucher,

Daten sind eingearbeitet. 

Hab am WE die GLoomis geworfen....... und werd sie wohl nicht wieder hergeben....... :q Leichter Blank, sensible aber stramme Spitze. Jede Vibration des Wobblers ist zu spüren. Leichte Wobbler (8.6 Gramm) lassen sich auch noch gut werfen. Der Triggergriff hat eine Ausfräsung,
sodaß der Zeigefinger unten direkt am frei gelegten Blank aufliegt.
Dazu ist die Rute noch zweiteilig, ein ganz großer Pluspunkt für meine Zwecke.

Ich fürchte der Weihnachtsmann hat bei mir schon an die Tür geklopft.....


----------



## schroe (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

Hallo Micky,
von mir auch noch eine Ergänzung. |supergri 
Seit vorgestern die "ANTARES CASTING" in 180 cm, 7-21 gr. Wurfgewicht. 
Die Rute ist leicht und "knackig" aber nicht unsensibel. Ich habe Wobbler ab 13 gr. damit geworfen, geht recht problemlos, drunter wird es schwer (werde meine alte Curado nochmal warten müssen, ganz flüssig läuft die auch nicht mehr). Der Rollenhalter entspricht dem deiner zukünftigen Loomis (dazu natürlich meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch :m ). Der Griff ist baitcastertypisch für´s Einhandcasting ausgelegt und entsprechend kurz. Die Korkqualität ist hochwertig, feinporig, die ganze Rute sehr sauber und wie ich finde optisch sehr ansprechend zusammengesetzt. Bei der Wahl der Ringe wurde nicht experimentiert, sie ist FUJI SIC bestückt.

Für mich ein Klasserütchen, durfte sich zur Freude auch gleich ein Hechtchen zupfen. |supergri

P.S.: Das Blut an den Fingern ist übrigens mein eigenes. Der Hecht ist mir mit den Hechelzähnen über die Hand hinweg entfleucht. Nächstes Mal. |supergri


----------



## Regentaucher (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

Hi,

klar ist das mit einer C3 möglich. Hab die Multi seit langer Zeit an meinen Ruten und mit ein bisserl Übung klappts auch mit dem Werfen #6 

Verwende eine 12er oder auch ne 10er Fireline und habe  seltenst Perücken...


----------



## Micky Finn (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

Hallo Thilo,

klar klappt das auch mit der C3. Maßgeblich ist das Spulengewicht und die Übertragung des Wurfgewichts auf eben diese Masse um das Ganze in Bewegung zu setzen. Fällt bei einer kleinen(leichten Spule) natürlich leichter. Nimm eine kleine Abu aus der 4000er oder 5000er Reihe und verwende einen Wobbler, der beim Flug konstruktionsbedingt wenig taumelt. (Weniger Windwiederstand und dadurch mehr Reichweite, z. B. den Illex Squirrel, alternativ mit kleinen Abstrichen den Berkley Frenzy ) Wenn die Kombinatioen in Form von Rutenaktion, Wurfgewicht, Schnurdurchmesser, Spulenmasse und Köder harmoniert klappt das auch mit leichten Ködern. Je leichter dein Wurfgewicht sein soll, desdo mehr mußt du an der Abstimmung feilen.

Einfach üben Thilo, der Rest kommt dann von alleine. Wie Regentaucher schon beschrieben hat empfehle ich dir auch Fireline, wirft sich gut und das ein oder andere Bird´s Nest läßt sich besser auseinanderfitzeln.

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Micky Finn (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

Hallo Baitcaster-Freunde,

rutenmmmmäßig bin ich mittlerweile glücklich versorgt, aber um unsere Auflistung weiterhin aktuell zu halten hier was Neues.

Ich kenne die Ruten nicht, und kann deshalb keine Wertung abgeben. Grund meines Postings ist jedoch die 3-Teilung. Dies wäre meines Wissens die zweite Reiserute (Alternative zu Shimano) im Trigger-Outfit die ich kenne.

2300 260 2,60 m 93 cm 3 18-36 g/MP* 187 g 
Hier der DAM-Link: http://www.dam.de/katalog/html/effzett_spin.htm

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Locke (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

Moin Moin,

bin noch auf der Suche nach ner schönen Rute und hatte heute eine Shimano Beastmaster Casting 2,70 15-45Wg inner Hand. Schöne Aktion (parabolisch).
Kennt jemand diese Rute und kann dazu was berichten?
Danke und Gruss 
Locke


----------



## T.Müller (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

Moin zusammen.
Kann mir jemand hier was über die Scierra XDA Triggerruten sagen?
Genau gesagt über das Modell in 3,20m mit 20-60 gr Wurfgewicht?
Ich wolllte mir die Rute zum Hechtfischen mit Wobbler (10-16 cm), Blinker (ca.20 gr) und großen Spinnern zulegen. Kurs wäre um 80 Euro.
Danke für die Antworten. :m 

MfG Tim

Ach ja, wollte damit im Rhein und im Baggersee fischen.


----------



## Ulli3D (19. September 2007)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

Nachdem mir das Angeln mit Multirolle beim Jerken sehr gut gefällt, habe ich mich dann doch dazu durchgerungen, mir auch eine Kombo für's Spinnfischen zuzulegen. Geworden ist es eine Berkley Skeletor Casting in 2,70 mit 15 - 40g WG und dazu passend, hoffe ich zumindest, eine Abu Revo STX-L, bespult mit 0,18er Stren. 

Ich in gespannt, wie sich diese Kombi fischt, werde heute nachmittag mal an den Rhein fahren und schauen, wen oder was ich damit ärgern kann. :g

Ach ja, damit die Fische auch eine Chance haben anzubeißen, werde ich wohl auch noch ein paar Kleinteile und Wobbler, Blinker und Spinner mitnehmen.|rolleyes


----------



## sickly86 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

0,18er stren!? was willst du denn fangen!? finde ich ganz schön heftig bei dem wurfgewicht der skeletor.
fische gezielt auf hecht ne 0,12er, saugeil!


----------



## Ulli3D (19. September 2007)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

Naja, ist ein Kompromiss. Die Rolle soll auch an meiner leichten Jerke (30-60g) eingesetzt werden und da ist das schon etwas unterdimensioniert. Zudem fische ich oft im Rhein und da hat man dann schon mal den einen oder anderen Hänger.

Ich war übrigens heute 2 Stunden am Rhein und ich muss sagen, Rute und Rolle passen sehr gut zusammen. Selbst 10 g Köder ließen sich noch sehr gut werfen. Man merkt jede Bewegung des Köders in der Rute. Leider konnten meine Köder keinen Fisch zum Anbiss reizen. 

Was mir allerdings nach 2 Stunden schon aufgefallen ist, der Korkgriff ist etwas zu zierlich für meine Grobmotorikerpratzen. Da muss ich mir noch etwas einfallen lassen, mich daran gewöhnen oder das Teil an meine Frau weiter geben.


----------



## Snake2100 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Übersicht Baitcaster-Ruten*

Hallo ich hab eine frage zum werfen mit einer Baitcaster.

Wenn ich mit meiner werfe egal wie hab ich nur hudell und knoten in der schnur ich habe schon verschieden schnüre versucht 20 mono oder 12 geflochtene alles ging schief hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Schon mal Danke        Die DAM Calyber Serie ist sehr gut!!!


----------

